# Leaders



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

when fishing for *******, i use a leader that is designed to break first so that i don't loose my float

I notice that some people seem to use a leader that has a significantly higher breaking strain (than the main line) and yet others that seem to use a leader that has a lower breaking strain.

I understand that when fishing for certain species (say drummer) the leader needs to be much more robust

*question*....... generally what is the thinking behind the use of leaders

peter


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good question, I actually started typing out a story about when i first started using leaders, but while typing I thought of these

1. Using braid you must use a leader, braid is coloured and shouldn't be tied straight to a lure etc.....

2. You need to cast far and light main line will do the job.....heavy leader for the fish with the big teeth.

3. If you keep using your main line, when you cut line for new lures or a snag, then you loose casting distance and line, so you might have to re-spool sooner or later.

p.s. what tyoe of fish is a ******?

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> p.s. what type of fish is a ******?
> 
> Ash


A Blackfish...


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Luderick

Some species of fish can be leader shy. Especially in clear water. That's why quite often its worth while going lighter. I have seen bream swim right up to a perfectly presented unweighted bait and turn it down. Then seen the same fish swim over and take a bait after a down size in leader. 
Other times the conditions or species of fish dictate that you go heavier. Like toothy fish or snaggy areas.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Are luderick what people call blackfish?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Sure are.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I used to much about with leaders, even played around with braids, but no more.

Nowdays I use a straight through mono and catch more than I ever have before.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Tim..that is interesting. Being new to the game I asked around for what I needed and have ended up with braid!!?? Have had a few good fish but am now thinking of putting a leader on to see if it helps....


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Ken..........have just bought some mono to do the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I use leaders of about 2mtrs long that are usually close to the breaking strain of the braid for a couple of reasons.

1. to give a little stretch to act as a shock leader for fish that headshake and jump, this helps to stop hooks pulling and also helps when landing fish if they decide to do the crazy thing close to the boat.

2. the leader knot is what usually breaks if snagged, so you dont end up losing expensive braid, even slightly higher breaking strain leaders still break at the knot (usually)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Allan,

Thanks for the info. While on the subject then what knot do most people use to join the leader?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Diveyak

In most situations I've found a well tied Double Uni Knot very reliable.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

camel said:


> G'day Diveyak
> 
> In most situations I've found a well tied Double Uni Knot very reliable.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly :wink:

Never let me down yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Ahh the old leader question.I use many different lines as leader depense on fish and local.Mostly my leader is same lb as main.Most native fishing I use mono up to 30lb down to 10lb.Breaming in clear water I go fluocarbon dirty water just mono.As for knots I use an inproved allbright.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Anthony,
Thanks. That what I have been trying to do  Quality check - next time out I guess..... :?


----------

